# Daniel BOONE BEVERAGES



## bamascavenger (Sep 4, 2007)

SHOWS BOONE SITTIN WITH HIS RIFLE AND DOG READS SUGAR SWEET DANIEL BOONE BEVERAGES BOONE TO HEALTH
 ON HEAL HAS L.G.W. MAKER MARK
 ON BOTTOM IT READS PROPERTY OF BOONE ROCK BOTTLING COMPANY, SPENCER, NC. anyone know anything about this company or bottle? Ever seen one? Trying to add pics, but they are too large and i am new here so be patient with me, ok?


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 4, 2007)

Next picture


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 4, 2007)

try again! sorry


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 5, 2007)

they are some nice bottles. i've seen the embossed ones in clear and green. i believe that there were also bottled later on in acl bottles but i'm not positive about that.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea John they did. All these are from the same place Boon Cola Bottling,Spencer N.C.. They are from 1946-48. The clear is a Pure And Delicious I don't think you can see that to clear.


----------



## bamascavenger (Sep 9, 2007)

so what does mine date back to? Anyone know?


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 9, 2007)

just a guess but i would say late 20's to early 30's. that's when most deco soda bottles were being produced.


----------



## casey28 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello, I'm from Spencer, NC. I have a lot of the Boone Cola bottles, and othe items. Mail me with any questions about these items.


----------



## casey28 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have plenty of Boone Cola photo's also


----------



## casey28 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some of my bottles.The 3 on the right end are also embossed on the bottle neck.


----------



## casey28 (Jan 13, 2009)

These are some of my local soda bottle caps.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I guess this adds two more to my list. These being the 12 oz. Boone Cola and the red lable Boone. Ya got any x-tras? Need the red Pure and D too.


----------

